# Grand Mayan fees..



## sally (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello... Just wrote a long post ..sorry to say someone hijacked it.Mayans have suspended thier MFs for 2009!   Sally


----------



## sally (Jun 20, 2008)

*????????*

Has any other timeshare...(in the history of timeshares) ,done this for thier owners? I think this move was a very good PR move on the Mayans part.Mabee this will make up for the Rabid sales force.....ah.. but I guess you have to be an owner to benefit!  Grand Mayan..A class outfit! Thank you Mayan management!


----------



## Grand Vic (Jun 21, 2008)

sally said:


> Has any other timeshare...(in the history of timeshares) ,done this for thier owners? I think this move was a very good PR move on the Mayans part.Mabee this will make up for the Rabid sales force.....ah.. but I guess you have to be an owner to benefit!  Grand Mayan..A class outfit! Thank you Mayan management!



We paid big bucks or this "upgrade" and we were we the only ones? This must have been an extremely lucrative sales approach, because now they are presenting it to all Grand Mayan owners as a "gift." Anyone else out there take the bate?


----------



## Pat H (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't own a Grand, just an MP. In a way I find this to be disconcerting. Is it possible that the resorts are oversold and this is a way to keep people from making reservations?


----------



## Linda74 (Jun 21, 2008)

I am with you, Pat.  I can't believe that this is being done out of the goodness of their hearts, having witnessed the ferocity of their greed on several other instances.  I do love my MP timeshare but have to wonder what is in it for them.....not their usual modus operandi.....Hopefully it will serve all those involved, owners and Grupo Mayan....And for the record, I am really a very trusting, positive and optimistic person....something just does not ring true, but I will be most happy to  be wrong.....


----------



## Blondie (Jun 22, 2008)

This is actually old news and was covered in a post here in early May. Just do a search and you will find it. They probably figure they can rent out the weeks for more than the MF's cost. Just check RCI extra vacations where some weeks are going for well over a grand.  Besides, if an owner pays MF's and cannot afford the airfare leaving a vacant unit there is nobody to use the premises/restaurants, etc. so MP loses money. Better to rent it to some poor sucker who will take the tour. Actually Sally, I believe Divi resorts have some contracts, as do other resorts, where MF's are not due unless you use your unit. That said, when my brother went to the MP in PV in Feb (we were at Club Regina where we own) he loved it and I found him a unit on ebay for a buck, plus the transfer fee of way too much. Anyway, he was happy and will likely grab another one so he can stay for several weeks next year. :whoopie:


----------



## sally (Jun 22, 2008)

*A GRAND MAYAN for a buck??*

NOT....Could be a mayan palace...perhaps. this is like comparing a four seasons unit, to a comfort in!!!!$14,000.was the cheapest ebay on the grand unit (I know of).        Sally


----------



## Blondie (Jun 22, 2008)

_That said, when my brother went to the MP in PV in Feb (we were at Club Regina where we own) he loved it and I found him a unit on ebay for a buck._

Read carefully, Sally...


----------



## lindajean111 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Grand Mayan*

I picked up our GM on E-bay for about $6400 for a two bedroom, all transfer and closing costs included.

I'm sure the reason MP and GM are waiving Maintenance Fees is that their alliance with Wyndham means they get much more money from the rental market.


----------



## sally (Jun 23, 2008)

*facts are facts....*

MAYAN PALACE units are a dime a dozen.GRAND MAYAN units carry a premium. To  think one can simply go to ebay and purchase a Grand unit for $6400. is not presenting the case truthfully. possible...yes...probable...no.                            facts are... the average price for that Grand unit,with the vacation fair week (a two week a year deal) is going to run you $14,000.  period!   you won the lottery! most people are not that lucky.


----------



## mlsmn (Jun 23, 2008)

I have looked at Grand Mayan resales on ebay for a over a year. 

A number of them with vacation fair weeks 2 bedrooms have sold with all the add on GM fees etc in $5500-7000 range.

When I was there early this year I lent some printouts of ebay final sales to a friend who did a presentation and got out of there in record time.


----------



## Pizza67 (Jun 23, 2008)

I believe that they changed the contracts within the last year or so to where the resales lose the VF week as well as any of the other promotional add-ons (extra week at a Sea Garden, etc.).  Unless it is going to a family member/relative.


----------



## Monica (Jun 24, 2008)

sally said:


> MAYAN PALACE units are a dime a dozen.GRAND MAYAN units carry a premium. To  think one can simply go to ebay and purchase a Grand unit for $6400. is not presenting the case truthfully. possible...yes...probable...no.                            facts are... the average price for that Grand unit,with the vacation fair week (a two week a year deal) is going to run you $14,000.  period!   you won the lottery! most people are not that lucky.



No, Sally, they can be picked up for much less than $14K.  And they can be sold for a buck.  However, it's the transfer fee that's the stinker, so in that context you are correct...it'll never be final for a buck.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jun 24, 2008)

sally said:


> MAYAN PALACE units are a dime a dozen.GRAND MAYAN units carry a premium. To  think one can simply go to ebay and purchase a Grand unit for $6400. is not presenting the case truthfully. possible...yes...probable...no.                            facts are... the average price for that Grand unit,with the vacation fair week (a two week a year deal) is going to run you $14,000.  period!   you won the lottery! most people are not that lucky.



Um , I'm not sure if you've checked around lately but the last Grand Mayan 2bdrm to sell on eBay went for $297 (one bidder) with a $4100 transfer fee.  The same week had already completed one auction with NO bids.

  I have never seen anyone get near $14K for their unit on eBay. Target seems to generally be $5000 to $7500 including transfer fees.

Also, right now a regular Mayan Palace 2bdrm, which can be had for cheaper, will get you into a Grand Mayan unit at either Acapulco or Los Cabos.


----------



## bltfam (Jun 25, 2008)

I picked up a two Br at Myan last year for $ 3200.00 and  I do have the optional week if i want it. As far as if MP is being thoughtful and understanding the struggling economy or if the remolding projects are limiting there units whatever the reason  if it helps you then do it. however if most people aren't taking the weeks next year this would be a great year to rent yours out with supply being low. Its amazing to me how many people are still taking vacations this summer with gas so high . I just rented my 2 BR at Myrtle beach at the end of July for $1400 and the family who bought it will be driving 21 hours to get there YUKS!!!


----------



## sally (Jun 27, 2008)

*I stand corrected!*

In this economy ...I guess deals are out there.Sacrifices for some,are the win for others.Now...If I could get 24 of those cheepy Grand weeks I could snow bird!!!What a plan.Anyone think THAT is possible? Or is it like I said,not that common of an occurence to run across these low priced weeks.Possible..but only for a few...If I watched ebay feverishly,I would alert my freinds of these fire sales,instead of bragging about them here.Sometimes at the garage sale...we win big!


----------



## Pizza67 (Jun 27, 2008)

I guess it all depends on which contract "version" the week is associated with.  Seems like they've modified them over the years.  Some older contracts had the maintenance fee mandatory, a few years ago it was only mandatory for the first five years and then more recently it's just pay when used.  Along the same lines, the transfer costs have changed as well.

Probably best to read the fine print of the contract for the week being purchased, but still good deals to be had.


----------



## happybaby (Jun 28, 2008)

*2009 MF Fees*

I received a letter a few weeks ago from Group Mayan stating that because of the "recession" we are in, bad economy, cost of fuel, airfare, etc they are waiving the 2009 MF.  (Usually due Feb 28)

We only have to pay the MF if we plan on using our 2009 week or depositing it.  Since I can't get an exchange with RCI this year (been searching for a year.......rentals always available) and will probably loose my week (expires Jan 2009) I am taking up this offer with Mayan.

Why pay a MF and not be able to receive an exchange.


----------



## janapur (Jun 28, 2008)

happybaby said:


> I received a letter a few weeks ago from Group Mayan stating that because of the "recession" we are in, bad economy, cost of fuel, airfare, etc they are waiving the 2009 MF.  (Usually due Feb 28)
> 
> We only have to pay the MF if we plan on using our 2009 week or depositing it.  Since I can't get an exchange with RCI this year (been searching for a year.......rentals always available) and will probably loose my week (expires Jan 2009) I am taking up this offer with Mayan.
> 
> Why pay a MF and not be able to receive an exchange.




I will probably take this option as well. However, with the abundance of Mayan inventory given to RCI by Grupo Mayan, I have found much better trading power (ie points) on Redweek. Redweek has very little if any Mayan exchange inventory. It's all supply and demand. Just another option.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 30, 2008)

*Grand Mayan High Pressure Sales*

We recently stayed at the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya.  The resort is fabulous but I made the mistake of going to the sales presentation.  They wanted to sell me two weeks of a two bedroom TS for $66,000 with vacation fare. I thought that was outrageous. Granted, the Grand Mayan Rooms are much better than the Mayan Palace, but they both use the same pool, restaraunts, golf course, and beach.  I have seen Mayan Palace resales on ebay for $1.00 without any bidders.  The resort transfer fee for Grand Mayan seems to be from $2500.00 to $4600.00.  

Although I do not own at GM or MP, we did have a marvelous time overall.  The facility is well maintained and the service was excellent.


----------



## guitarlars (Jul 7, 2008)

*Is it hard to reserve at Grand Mayan?*

Someone mentioned the scare words "over-sold" in the chain - this can't possibly be right, can it (particularly given how hard they've pushed to get us into the presentation each time we've been withing 100 miles of one of the Mayans)?

There always seems to be availability in RCI - this isn't at the expense of the owners is it? If this was so wouldn't owners be having some difficulty in getting the dates they desired? Unless this is the case it's hard to see how they could be oversold. Maybe this is, as someone suggested, just a way to get room utilization up so that they can generate revenues from their other operations.

Owners aren't experiencing problems booking are they? I'd hate to purchase only to find that I couldn't get a suite when I wanted it, even if they did let me pass on my maintenane, particularly when you consider the up front cost of purchase.

Regards,

Lars


----------



## amigo1 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Grand Mayan Fees*

Has anyone thought that that the GM waiving the maintenance fees is a ploy? Reason being is that if you don't pay your maintenance fees....you have no rights to use or exchange your timeshare. It's in your contract. Think about it! This way it frees up a bunch of inventory for them to resell. You now phone to book and are told there is no room at your home resort. They'll say they have something in Mazatlan or Acapulco .... in one of their lesser older less glamorous resorts. Good old Grand Mayan - never trust them.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 13, 2008)

amigo said:


> Has anyone thought that that the GM waiving the maintenance fees is a ploy? Reason being is that if you don't pay your maintenance fees....you have no rights to use or exchange your timeshare. It's in your contract. Think about it! This way it frees up a bunch of inventory for them to resell. You now phone to book and are told there is no room at your home resort. They'll say they have something in Mazatlan or Acapulco .... in one of their lesser older less glamorous resorts. Good old Grand Mayan - never trust them.


I have no kind words for the Mayan but I do not believe that they will sell more units than they own.  Even the government in Mexico wouldn't allow that, I am sure.  

Most likely, they promise a certain amount of units to be rented out by the Wyndham Company so they need the member's help to reach that amount of condos that they contracted for next year.  It is a win win situation because Wyndham makes income in rentals and they receive new leads but how good it is for the timeshare owner is yet to be found out as all you save is your maintenance fee and Wyndham can keep the rest of the profit, if there is any.  You may be better off to rent it yourself if you have a good week but there is a risk of course that you may not rent it and then saving the maintenance fee would be a better deal.

This story is what the Velas Resorts' sales staff told us at our update but they deal with a different rental company.  I understood the name "Sierras" but I can't find them on the Internet so I may have misuderstood the name.  _I know one fact for sure and that was that they didn't offer to waive the maintenance fee like the Mayan does now.  _

To be honest, I don't know what to believe anymore.  I asked them to give it in writing that the rents would pay for the money that we had to pay more to exchange our contract and we were out of there in no time flat because there is no guarantee.     Anything the developers promise you and is not spelled out in the contract, make them put it in writing in the contract so you have proof later when it doesn't pan out otherwise it is your word against theirs.

Someone here already mentioned that their condo wasn't rented yet after giving it to this Sierra(s) agency and I believe she even had to pay an upfront fee.  

Don't believe anything they say what they tell you at a timeshare presentation anywhere unless it is *in writing*!  We have learned that after several mistakes we have made as we have the tendency to believe people what they say but no more.


----------



## Monica (Jul 14, 2008)

amigo said:


> ..........They'll say they have something in Mazatlan or Acapulco .... in one of their lesser older less glamorous resorts. Good old Grand Mayan - never trust them.



Acapulco less glamorous?  You apparently haven't been there.  I would agree about MZT, but Acapulco?  No way!!  I think it's their most fantastic resort!


----------

